# Serra Id Please



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 196398


View attachment 196396


View attachment 196394


View attachment 196397


View attachment 196396


Can anyone give me an ID on this guy (or girl). I know what it's been sold for, but want an objective ID.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Serrasalmus maculatus.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

It is a Serrasalmus maculatus just like Combi said. Nice looking fish and what did they have it labeled as.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

as they said, gold spilo, aka maculatus


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, 100% Gold mac/spilo!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Yes, 100% Gold mac/spilo!...


Yeah, and it rocks like a Lita Ford concert!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Yes, 100% Gold mac/spilo!...


Yeah, and it rocks like a Lita Ford concert!








[/quote]

^^^^^......





















....oh no!....I've created some monsters here on P-Fury!...


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

They labeled it as a S. Marginatus..... That's what i ordered. I know this stuff happens alot and i am thinking about just picking this guy up. I have to pay 65 euro for the "marginatus". Is this a good deal?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Onkie,
well, like we said, that is your typical gold spilo/mac and *DEFINITELY* not a marginatus...If they sold it to you as one, I would certainly ask for a refund just out of principle...Of'course they will be probably give you a "credit" for some kind of future purchases...and yes, $65 euro dollars is a great price for a marginatus but a little pricey for a gold mac.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks man. I haven't picked it up yet luckely. I think they can keep this one. Not what i ordered.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd still pick it up but not for that price, Macs are my favorite p though


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

How about this. Pick it up, & forget the price. I've been through the credit process, not fun. Sides it doesn't look half bad


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

thats about $85 American dollars for a mac. its a cool fish but not worth that much money.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hard to say, to my unexperienced eyes regarding serras, I would say its a Spilo. Macs show a spotted pattern which I dont see in that P.

Cheers.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Over here in the Netherlands it's a fair price for a maculatus onkiebonkie. 
Second hand no one should ever pay more then 50 for one, but straight from the shop 65 is a reasonable price


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll contemplate the whole thing some more.... Still in the process of understanding where it went wrong (wrong fish or wrong id).

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Onkiebonkie said:


> I'll contemplate the whole thing some more.... Still in the process of understanding where it went wrong (wrong fish or wrong id).
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


Where it went wrong is probably the wrong id...
Not that strange, considering even experienced members over here sometimes have doubt id-ing a fish, so it's hardly to be expected people in a fish store know exactly how to id their fishes...


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Armand_caribe said:


> Hard to say, to my unexperienced eyes regarding serras, I would say its a Spilo. Macs show a spotted pattern which I dont see in that P.
> 
> Cheers.


 That apparently diminishes with age, depending on how big that specimen in the picture is.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirambeba said:


> Hard to say, to my unexperienced eyes regarding serras, I would say its a Spilo. Macs show a spotted pattern which I dont see in that P.
> 
> Cheers.


 That apparently diminishes with age, depending on how big that specimen in the picture is.
[/quote]

There are no yellow spilos... they are all red.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Yes, 100% Gold mac/spilo!...


Yeah, and it rocks like a Lita Ford concert!








[/quote]


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

yea I would say Mac.


----------

